# Am I being unreasonable



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

An honest, sensible answer is required, please, because there is a risk that I will burn my boats with my dealer.

My dealer has had two, and probably three, attempts over the last couple of years to fix my drop down bed so it lies flat, and not an inch out at one end. The bed is usable and it being out of kilter does not affect my sleep.

On the third attempt at fixing my bed, they broke a part and admitted as much. The technician was apologetic and said a new part would be ordered that day and take about a week to arrive.

Eight working days later, I contacted the dealer who said there had been a delay in ordering the part but it had now been ordered. I believe the part is a gas strut which is used in the manufacture and thus I'd expect it to be easily available.

I intend awaiting a full ten working days before contacting the dealer on Thursday this week. I understand the dealer gets its parts delivery on Wednesdays. Before I contact the dealer on Thursday, I'd like an indication whether I am right to be frustrated or I am being unrealistic. On Thursday, it will be 21 days from when they broke the part. If I am being unrealistic, then what is a realistic time given that I am going away in the van on 9 September? The bed is still usable according to the dealer.

The work has been approved under the expired two year warranty because it was not fixed when the warranty was in force.

My dealer did the damp check and serviced the van. It said it had stamped the service book and added the damp certificate. Before leaving the premises, I checked and it had done neither. It then admitted that it did not have the damp certificates. Subsequently, it said they take two weeks to arrive from Hymer [I think they meant a supply of blank ones] and they would post one out when received. I have received nothing after almost three weeks.

In the past, the dealer has responded to a complaint from me that I had unrealistic expectations. My expectations are based on my experience of using Hymer UK & Hamilton Engineering in Preston where fixes and responsiveness was taken for granted, and also my experience as an Operations Manager where 97% customer satisfaction was achieved on a regular basis. My dealer achieves 88% [17 responses] under the Approved Workshop Scheme.

My next step, depending on your response, would be to pursue remedies under the Supply of Goods & Services Act by giving them a date when I expect the work to be completed.

The dealer's good points tend to outweigh the frustration of getting them to do things correctly and promptly. I have complimented them on one occasion in writing and personally to those involved.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Your last sentence says it all for me.

I would boot them up the arse as nicely as possible, but leave them in no doubt that you mean it. I would even say outright that I've been very pleased with many aspects of our relationship, but from time to time they let themselves down. I would be sorry to have to transfer my attentions to another dealer, but it might come to that if fingers are not pulled out.

Just my opinion. I am always pleasant and polite . . . . until and unless it becomes necessary to bare a formidable set of teeth. :surprise:

dave


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

I would wait as the course you might take will give you even more aggravation. have you got what they intend to do in writing that's the least I would accept.. Then wait they want rid of you as much as you want rid of them!..

ray.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

I don't think you are being unreasonable but having had bad and good service from the dealer I believe you have to allow a bit more during the bad situations!


Your 'experience' indicates that you expect the best but that isn't always realistic.


Don't burn your bridges until you are certain it's the right time!:wink2:


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I would try to keep the dealer "on side" as far as possible because from the sound of it they are a dealer who can and does get things right and they are probably the best people at the moment to chase Hymer and to fix the bed under warranty. Doesn't mean you can't be firm with them which from the sound of it you are.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I would agree with the majority of posters. 

HOWEVER I certainly don't think you are being unreasonable about the excessive (21 day) delay in sorting out a problem of THEIR making. 

Andy


----------



## Poulbot (Nov 8, 2013)

Keep documents, e-mails and any other correspondence between you and the dealer and take pictures if you can, with dates. 
I agree with previous posters that it's best to continue with your current course, but in the event it all gets moody, you will have irrefutable proof that you have followed correct and reasonable procedures..........oh, and make a mental note to avoid that dealership in future!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Not unreasonable but dealers do struggle to get parts from manufacturers during the summer holiday season as many manufacturers simply close down for a month......

Documenting everything in a simple letter and expressing why you are concerned would be my next suggestion along with stating a date by which you expect it all to be sorted - e.g. 14 days from the date of receipt of the letter and then send it recorded delivery or advice of delivery so that you can access a copy of the signature of whoever signs for it.....

That might be of value if you then have to pursue more strenuously if gentle encouragement is met by a stone wall.... It would indicate that you are serious about the matter and are ensuring that you have evidence that could be of use in any future claim......

Dave


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Keep cool and ask why there is a delay. If the supplier is European they may well be on holiday. Many European companies do shut down and take absurdly long holidays at this time of year.


----------



## Dill (Jun 3, 2010)

No I don't think you are unreasonable and as it's been pointed out dealers do struggle getting parts during the summer holiday season as many manufacturers simply close or are down to skeleton staff . The problems at Calais hasn't helped either if parts are to come from Germany. If you had good service in the past, then I would give them the benefit of the doubt. 

Dill


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Brock

A suggestion which might work.....

Send a link to this thread to the MD.

It would show him several things...one that you are a good and loyal customer, two that in this instance your patience is nearly exhausted and three that publicity works and he now has the chance to excel and following a successful outcome the Dealership could be identified.

P.S. also maybe point out that he does not have to make any reply on here as if and when the matter is resolved you will report honestly about the outcome.


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

Thanks for the comments. I remained reasonable - just - and the van is now booked in for next week to be fixed. The part has arrived and I'm living in hope it is the right one.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Glad to hear of progress (potentially) I hope that it all goes well and ends up sorted.....

if not we are all still here.....

Dave


----------

